# Canadian government (this one and previous) not cyber serious



## MarkOttawa (1 Nov 2016)

With just the Brits in mind:



> The Lions’s Cyber Roar: UK Getting Really Serious, Unlike Canada
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/11/01/mark-collins-the-lionss-cyber-roar-uk-getting-really-serious-unlike-canada/



Just after Conservatives left office:



> Canadian Federal Government (and others) Not Cyber Serious
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2015/11/24/mark-collins-canadian-federal-government-and-others-not-cyber-serious/



As for CAF, from June;



> Offensive Cyber Capability for Canadian Forces? Is the New Government Cyber Serious?
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/mark-collins-offensive-cyber-capability-for-canadian-forces-is-the-new-government-cyber-serious/



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (1 Nov 2016)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> With just the Brits in mind:
> 
> Just after Conservatives left office:
> 
> ...



Cyber Security, one of multiple areas the government doesn't take seriously.


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Nov 2016)

Not only cyber security but also cyber warfare.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Nov 2016)

...also warfare, writ large.


----------



## MarkOttawa (12 Jan 2017)

Rather timely, what with events down south. Canadian gov't still cyber security sucking, further to these posts,



> Offensive Cyber Capability for Canadian Forces? Is the New Government Cyber Serious?
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/mark-collins-offensive-cyber-capability-for-canadian-forces-is-the-new-government-cyber-serious/
> 
> Canada: “Time to get serious about cyber security”
> https://cgai3ds.wordpress.com/2016/08/23/mark-collins-canada-time-to-get-serious-about-cyber-security/



the latest (further links at original),



> Government computer networks can’t standup to cyberattacks: Report
> 
> Canadian federal government agencies desperately need to beef up their cybersecurity posture, according to a recent report.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (27 Jan 2017)

Canadian cyber security efforts pathetic compared to others:



> Canada’s allies racing ahead on boosting cyber security, PM told
> _As Canada's government ponders a new cyber security direction, the country's closest security allies are spending billions on the issue._
> 
> Canada’s closest allies are pumping billions into new cyber security plans as Ottawa ponders a new approach to defending the country’s vital cyber systems and networks.
> ...



And a related topic:



> Former CSE chief Maj.-Gen. (ret'd) John Adams wants CAF offensive cyber
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/125063.0.html



Mark
Ottawa


----------

